# Rig Tripping 6-14 & 15



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Had an invite to pile on a 33 Hydrasport with trip 250's for a run out the push located south of Horn Mtn. Left the Pass at 2:00pm Sunday...Petronis green, Marlin green, Horn brown, Trans OceanMarianus green now its 5:00pm and the push was no where to be found..press on South find the color change 8 miles south green to blue scattered sargassum..follow SE caught shit load of small dodos, had something eat a hard tail that had eaten a bait.. no hook set... Hard tail was crushed probably a marlin...troll till dark..head out to Blind Faith filled the fish boxes with schoolie YF 30-50# in about two hours all on jigs. Drifted north w/sword baits nothing..5:00am we are three miles north of the rig in pretty water troll north to the weedline it moved north and the Trans Ocean Marinanus is in nice water on the way back...running out of gas and ice time to run the 130 miles back. Hopefully post some pictures, if they send them. Good luck to our members fishing the Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic in San Destin this weekend.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Craig, 

Give me a call


----------



## GaffShot (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks to Craig for bringing the right jigs and extra gas cans!



Andy "Roffs was wrong" Gailor


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Andy welcome and keep us informed with the Hat Trick's blue water adventures. Post a pic or two while your at it...


----------

